# AWWW MAN, what do small holes mean?



## ryguydaflyguy (Jun 18, 2008)

well i had 4 plants growin fine, then a week later 3, the next week 2, and one of which looked real sick, now a week later, after a month and 1/2 growing and after 100 planted seeds, i have 2 left, one is pretty much dead, and the other looks healthy and green besides one problem, theres tiny little holes in the weed and idk if thats bad or not
and is there any other infromation and tips i should know, any help would be gnar


----------



## Roken (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah holes are defenitly  a bad thing, this means that something is chewing on them, more than likely its a catapilar or a grasshopper.  Check the underside of your leaves and make shure there are no hiddens bugs, also make shure that at this point you are only giving them water and no nutes.  
Outdoors you should inspect daily for bugs, you should also clear away any brush or dead leaves away from the plants stem.  It looks like you have another sprout comin up tho, just hope there females! Peace and Love!!!
Roken.


----------



## ryguydaflyguy (Jun 19, 2008)

wow i never knew if that was possible, and can u tell me if the first pic plant is dead? i mean its hard to tell by the pic, but it dont look right =\


----------



## ryguydaflyguy (Jun 20, 2008)

is there any way that i can save the bug bitten plant?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 20, 2008)

ryguydaflyguy said:
			
		

> is there any way that i can save the bug bitten plant?


 if you can stop the bugs. get some diamotacious(?) earth and spread it around in a circle...get all the other weeds,leaves etc from around plant as stated above.  and with a little luck it should make it.


----------



## Roken (Jun 20, 2008)

right,
The plant wont repair holes with new leaf but if it has the chance to grow it will have bigger healthy leaf's just maintain a clean eviorment and routinely check for bugs!  Goodluck and keep us posted man, peace and love!!!
Roken.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 20, 2008)

On my outside grow I use Safe Soap on a weekly bases.and so far I havent had any problems...might want to try that.Or find some thing to use on a regular bases....good luck
Have a great day and be safe


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 20, 2008)

hey man dont worry,If you want to get ridd of those suckers like i did,go buy some sistematic insekticide that kills flea beetles because I had problems with those suckers and I killed them,And be sure to sprinkle it on the undeside of the leaves because they can live under and spray it on other plants and grass near by so they dont come back!Dont worry about the insekticide It will not harm the quality of the smoke or danger your health because It will stop being toxic after about 2 to 3 weeks!just dont use it when your plants are in flowering!P.S I am 100 percent sure You have a flea beetle problem and its just one or two of them so you dont even have to see them on your plant because they are constantly moving and they can be in any color but in my region they are shiny black!Good luck


----------



## thief (Jun 20, 2008)

could be beatles yep or it could be that snail in the second and third pictures. the brownish one abt mid ways up on the right see the snail?  what ever i bet ya can squish it an it`s cousins and get on with growing.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

Dang, good luck bro....


----------

